# Rating passengers will get you FIRED!



## Wolfmaan (Dec 28, 2015)

in the Niagara Region, Ontario Canada you are forced to rate passengers. However there is a new thing Uber has done to invalidate passenger ratings.

Rating Riders will get you FIRED! Be warned! 

If you rate a rider anything but five stars, Uber sends them an email stating you complained about them! 

Then, the rider receives another email asking you to rate the drive AFTER being notified you complained about them. 

This will lead to a one-sided investigation to which, the driver will always lose. Please be safe and ignore the rider rating as it now opens the door to getting fired if you use it.

This has happened to me after dropping off a passenger and rating them less than five. I’ve had to fight the usual uphill battle and was re-activated with a last chance warning. Even after 4000 five star trips with no troubles.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

so...


----------



## Doggie238 (Oct 22, 2017)

Wolfmaan said:


> in the Niagara Region, Ontario Canada you are forced to rate passengers. However there is a new thing Uber has done to invalidate passenger ratings.
> 
> Rating Riders will get you FIRED! Be warned!
> 
> ...


I am a driver in Chicago. This past week I had a complaint from a Lyft rider. Mind you, I have over 12,000 riders on my old leather ass, and have never had a complaint. Lyft " investigation" of the complaint is complete but I have yet to be reinstated, missing a week of income. 
You will be hearing from me in the future. WE MUST ORGANIZE TO EQUAL THE POWER OF LYFT AND UBER. They have the money, but we own the cars. They cannot pick up people with their APP, they NEED leather ass drivers like you and me.


Uberyouber said:


> so...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I gave out couple of 1 stars Saturday . My rating is still the same. People can sign up without an email. What happens then ? Do you have proof?


----------



## Doggie238 (Oct 22, 2017)

Don't give out poor ratings. The public is your bread and butter. LYFT & UBER are your adversaries, not the rider.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Amen. Stop driving unless you have to or until you have an accident.

Uber ants can end Uber.


----------



## Doggie238 (Oct 22, 2017)

outface said:


> Amen. Stop driving unless you have to or until you have an accident.
> 
> Uber ants can end Uber.


It's not that we need to end UBER&LYFT. We need to keep them honest so we can make a living. They WILL eventually get to driverless cars, but they NEED us to get them there.
As for insurance, get yourself a ride share endorsement on your policy. It costs more, but then you will be covered.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Doggie238 said:


> We need to keep them honest so we can make a living.


Only government and regulators, not the ants, can keep Uber being transparent and honest.


----------



## Doggie238 (Oct 22, 2017)

outface said:


> Only government and regulators, not the ants, can keep Uber being transparent and honest.


You are wrong. Government usually gums up the works. Ants can conquer if their don't act like *******.

Are you interested in doing something about it or do you want to be a *****?



Doggie238 said:


> You are wrong. Government usually gums up the works. Ants can conquer if their don't act like *******. Meow.
> 
> Are you interested in doing something about it or do you want to be a *****?


Meow


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not saying pax don't retaliate sometimes by rating low after they get a bad rating. I've done it myself as a pax (posted about it last week in another thread). 
But this is very rare. Most pax won't notice their rating changed. 

My guess is those that are complaining and it happens a lot to would have gotten a bad rating even if they had given that pax 5 stars.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I've been rating honestly since Uber took away our ability to re-rate. I give 4 stars to everyone unless a pax does something so egregious that they deserve a 1 or 2. (Or if I get a CASH tip, then they get 5). People still suck hamster balls at tipping - they are the cheapest ****s out there - so I'm not going to give people 5-stars in the hopes that I'll receive a tip, only to feel bitter about it later. 

My rating has actually gone up .01 in the last week, and as of yet I haven't received any complaints from Uber regarding unhappy pax. I have some wiggle room in my rating number and unless the number dips below 4.88 or so, I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Rate all riders 5*. Rate Uber 1*.
What?! I cannot rate Uber..... They are just an app..... They even don't have a phone number to connect you with a living person.....
OK. OK. I simply stop driving for the shitty Uber.

Uber ants (ends).


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

outface said:


> Rate all riders 5*. Rate Uber 1*.
> What?! I cannot rate Uber..... They are just an app..... They even don't have a phone number to connect you with a living person.....
> OK. OK. I simply stop driving for the shitty Uber.
> 
> Uber ants (ends).


You can rate them in the download App Store.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

My copy of the Apple App Store shows these ratings -
2.9 for pax app
2.4 for driver app

Who should the Venture capitalists deactivate?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Doggie238 said:


> Don't give out poor ratings. The public is your bread and butter. LYFT & UBER are your adversaries, not the rider.


Rating someone bad isn't to hurt the rider though. It is to help other drivers. I am very thankful that other drivers have rated bad passengers low. I believe it has saved me A LOT of hassle and possibly even deactivation.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> You can rate them in the download App Store.


Uber "updates" their App on a weekly schedule. They do this to "reset" all the negative feedback that is posted on the previous versions of the Uber App.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

This is from the Android platform.
Wow!!! 10 millions download and 4.4 rating.
With so many satisfied drivers, no wonder Uber will keep milking drivers such as upfront pricing, pay-to-surge, multiple stops.....


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Wolfmaan said:


> in the Niagara Region, Ontario Canada you are forced to rate passengers. However there is a new thing Uber has done to invalidate passenger ratings.
> 
> Rating Riders will get you FIRED! Be warned!
> 
> ...


Really, does this happen elsewhere? And, how do you know this? And, I can't get out of the user session without rating the passenger. So, what, we gotta give everyone a 5 star rating now? That makes NO sense.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Really, does this happen elsewhere? And, how do you know this? And, I can't get out of the user session without rating the passenger. So, what, we gotta give everyone a 5 star rating now? That makes NO sense.


You can skip the reason boxes. Give whatever you want and you can submit without clicking the box. That way the pax isn't emailed.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Rating someone bad isn't to hurt the rider though. It is to help other drivers. I am very thankful that other drivers have rated bad passengers low. I believe it has saved me A LOT of hassle and possibly even deactivation.


I agree, rider rating is for drivers use only. It's not for pax to show off or be embarrassed about. Riders will get picked up....it's just prioritizing who gets better service.



Oscar Levant said:


> Really, does this happen elsewhere? And, how do you know this? And, I can't get out of the user session without rating the passenger. So, what, we gotta give everyone a 5 star rating now? That makes NO sense.


Just push "other" and rate as u have been.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

freddieman said:


> I agree, rider rating is for drivers use only. It's not for pax to show off or be embarrassed about. Riders will get picked up....it's just prioritizing who gets better service.
> 
> Just push "other" and rate as u have been.


As soon as I hit the trip end button the first thing that I have to do is rate the passenger there's no "other" button.



Bpr2 said:


> You can skip the reason boxes. Give whatever you want and you can submit without clicking the box. That way the pax isn't emailed.


I see, I haven't rated anyone less than a five since they start querying the drivers about why, thanks for the tip


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wolfmaan said:


> in the Niagara Region, Ontario Canada you are forced to rate passengers. However there is a new thing Uber has done to invalidate passenger ratings.
> 
> Rating Riders will get you FIRED! Be warned!
> 
> ...


This sounds familiar, I get the feeling theyd been experimenting with this in SoCal


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Wolfmaan said:


> in the Niagara Region, Ontario Canada you are forced to rate passengers. However there is a new thing Uber has done to invalidate passenger ratings.
> 
> Rating Riders will get you FIRED! Be warned!
> 
> ...


What was the complaint about?


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

What sense does it make to let the rider know? It's like they have no common sense about the can of worms this opens.
They know pax lie/retaliate for all kinds of reasons but hey, why not create another opportunity?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Doggie238 said:


> Don't give out poor ratings. The public is your bread and butter. LYFT & UBER are your adversaries, not the rider.


Rider ratings is a tool for drivers to use. Yes riders are the one with money but certain pax are more profitable not giving them a ride. They will chit on ur day which can lead to higher risk of accident.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lies. I pop off 1☆'s like it's free candy wrapped in aux cords. Pax got pissy that you offended their essence.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Wolfmaan said:


> in the Niagara Region, Ontario Canada you are forced to rate passengers. However there is a new thing Uber has done to invalidate passenger ratings.
> 
> Rating Riders will get you FIRED! Be warned!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! True, there is no advantage for drivers who rate PAX sub 5 stars. You're only shooting yourself in the foot by doing so!


----------

